# Quick Mode on Tivo Stream?



## letsroll (Dec 1, 2007)

Does Tivo Stream or any other streaming device have a "Quick Mode" available? 

I want to drop cable, but I am so used to watching news, documentaries, and even reality TV with quick mode 30% faster it's going to suck wasting 30% more time just to watch the days news if I want to cut cable. I get that it's not going to be the same because it's streaming not local content, but Youtube has the ability to stream 1.25x, 1.5x, ect. so I was hoping maybe Tivo included this feature to work on at least some apps in the Tivo Stream 4k but wanted to ask before I bought one.
Thanks


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

No. But I wish it did. Let us know if you find an app that does.


----------

